# coyote disposal



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

i got permission to hunt coyotes on a farmers land but he said he doesnt want me to leave the dead coyotes out ther ehow should i dispose of them


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I hear they taste kind of like chicken. uke: 
I would find a good spot, plant them deep, and plant flowers, or a tree.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

How about selling the hide ..if they are worth anything? Or having one mounted? That would be cool.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

skin them and sell the hide and create a bait pile on another ranchers land that doesn't mind the carcasses in a rock pile away from any buildings. just my two cents


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

you can also sell them on the round in this case the fur buyer will be discarding the carcasses and you won't have to worry about them at all


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you don't like touching the fleabitten carcasses use a pitch fork and toss it in your pick-up and haul it off his property. You must know some back road somewhwere you can put the carcass back into nature. Alot of little critters will make a great meal out of the dead coyote. 8)

Man that reminded me of the time we shot so many snows we used a fork to pitch them into the truck


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

anybody that is going to just through there coyotes i would be more than happy to take them off your hands for you it pays for the gas and thats all i need to drag them back to the truck.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u dont want coyetes then give to me I will take care it so drop me e mail [email protected] happy hunter


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought he meant in the summer when they are not prime is why I wrote what I did. 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

oh u right Buckseye and still ok with me enither sell or not


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

aaaaahhhhhhh i see


----------

